# Thought for Today



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## SeaBreeze

Very good Michael.


----------



## That Guy

Love it.  Flies (and flys!) in the face of all that corporate BS.  I love exclaiming, "Those who say 'Think Out Of The Box' and 'Moving Forward' do neither," to the sycophants.


----------



## Michael.

.

.


.​


----------



## That Guy




----------



## Michael.

*.
The Teamwork picture reminded me of my service in the forces.*






.​


----------



## That Guy




----------



## Michael.

.





.​


----------



## That Guy




----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## That Guy




----------



## Michael.

That Guy said:


>



*That was a good one..*

- - - Updated - - -

.





.​


----------



## That Guy




----------



## Michael.

.





.​


----------



## Michael.

.





.​


----------



## That Guy




----------



## Michael.

.





.​


----------



## Michael.

.





.​


----------



## Michael.

.





.​


----------



## rkunsaw




----------



## That Guy




----------



## jeffery 53




----------



## rkunsaw

I like it Jeffery53. :applouse:


----------



## That Guy




----------



## jeffery 53




----------



## That Guy




----------



## jeffery 53




----------



## Michael.

.





.​


----------



## jeffery 53




----------



## jeffery 53




----------



## That Guy




----------



## Michael.

.





.​


----------



## jeffery 53




----------



## That Guy




----------



## jeffery 53

*


"Power tends to corrupt and absolute power corrupts absolutely. Great men are almost always bad men, even when they exercise influence and not authority: still more when you superadd the tendency or the certainty of corruption by authority."

*


----------



## That Guy




----------



## jeffery 53

"Money can't buy you happiness... but it does bring you a more pleasant form of misery."


----------



## Michael.

.





.​


----------



## jeffery 53




----------



## That Guy




----------



## jeffery 53




----------



## Michael.

.





.​


----------



## That Guy




----------



## jeffery 53




----------



## SeaBreeze

*"Don't regret growing older, it's a privilege denied to many" *​


----------



## That Guy




----------



## jeffery 53

*“This is the real secret of life,
to be completely engaged
with what you are doing
in the here and now.
And instead of calling it work,
realize it is play.”*


----------



## That Guy




----------



## Michael.

.




.




.​


----------



## That Guy




----------



## Michael.

.





.​


----------



## jeffery 53




----------



## That Guy




----------



## jeffery 53

SIMPLE TRUTH #1
Lovers help each other undress before sex.
However after sex, they always dress on their own.
Moral of the story: In life, no one helps you once you're screwed.

SIMPLE TRUTH # 2
When a lady is pregnant, all her friends touch her stomach and say, "Congratulations".
But, none of them touch the man's penis and say, "Good job".
Moral of the story: Hard work is never appreciated.

FIVE RULES TO REMEMBER IN LIFE
1. Money cannot buy happiness, but it's more comfortable to cry in a Corvette than on a bicycle.
2. Forgive your enemy, but remember the asshole's name.
3. If you help someone when they're in trouble, they will remember you when they're in trouble again.
4. Many people are alive only because it's illegal to shoot them.
5. Alcohol does not solve any problems, but then neither does milk.

AND FINALLY 
Condoms don't guarantee safe sex. A friend of mine was wearing one, when he was shot by the woman's husband.


----------



## TICA

If you want your butt to look smaller, ride a bigger horse.


----------



## JohnnyWest

That Guy said:


>




I love that quote. I always thought it was credited to Richard Bach, but after Googling I'm not quite sure since his was a bit different.  Does your source credit anyone?


----------



## That Guy

JohnnyWest said:


> I love that quote. I always thought it was credited to Richard Bach, but after Googling I'm not quite sure since his was a bit different.  Does your source credit anyone?



Sorry on the source.  Guess we can only chalk it up to unknown or anonymous or . . . maybe Alices' hookah smoking caterpillar.  But, Bach is good enough for me.


----------



## That Guy




----------



## jeffery 53




----------



## Michael.

.





.​


----------



## That Guy




----------



## Ozarkgal

Between two evils, I always pick the one I never tried before.

Mae West


----------



## That Guy




----------



## jeffery 53




----------



## That Guy




----------



## Anne

jeffery 53 said:


>




Thanks for that Jeffrey; I needed that today.


----------



## That Guy




----------



## Pappy

That Guy said:


>



This is one smart mouse. It is usually the second mouse that gets the cheese.


----------



## That Guy




----------



## jeffery 53

_Growing old is mandatory. 
Growing up is optional._


----------



## Michael.

.





.​


----------



## That Guy




----------



## Michael.

.





.​


----------



## jeffery 53




----------



## That Guy




----------



## Michael.

.





.​


----------



## That Guy




----------



## Michael.

.





.​


----------



## veejay




----------



## Michael.

A good one.


----------



## Michael.

.





.​


----------



## Michael.

.

Golden Oldie
.

​


----------



## veejay




----------



## Michael.

.





.​


----------



## veejay

*John Lennon Quote*

​


----------



## Michael.

.





.​


----------



## Michael.

.





.​


----------



## Michael.

.






.​


----------



## Michael.

.






.​


----------



## Jillaroo

All the signs are great thanks:thankyou:


----------



## Michael.

.






.​


----------



## Michael.

.





.​


----------



## jeffery 53




----------



## Michael.

.





.





.​


----------



## veejay

I like a thought for the day, but don't have picture ones like this. Is it OK to post just text ones??

*Tragedies do happen. We can discover the reason, blame others,*
*Imagine how different our lives would be had they not occurred. *
*But none of that is important: they did occur, and so be it.*
*From there onward we must put aside the *
*fear that they awoke in us and begin to rebuild. *

*Paulo Coelho*​


----------



## Michael.

veejay said:


> I like a thought for the day, but don't have picture ones like this. Is it OK to post just text ones??
> 
> *Tragedies do happen. We can discover the reason, blame others,*
> *Imagine how different our lives would be had they not occurred. *
> *But none of that is important: they did occur, and so be it.*
> *From there onward we must put aside the *
> *fear that they awoke in us and begin to rebuild. *
> 
> *Paulo Coelho*​



---------------------------------------------------------------------------------

It looks like admin has no hard and fast rules on posting pictures and graphics.

However they are concerned that if posted images (via external hosting sites etc.) vanish it disrupts some of the topics as members have nothing to look at.

*So go ahead and post any 'Thought for Today' in text format.  *

I now try to post both images and text whenever possible so there is always something visible should the image vanish into the ether.


----------



## veejay

Thanks Michael, will send text things that I come across.


Rest is not idleness, and to lie sometimes on the grass under trees on a summer's day, listening to the murmur of the water, or watching the clouds float across the sky, is by no means a waste of time.  ~J. Lubbock


----------



## Michael.

.





.

Everything is funny as long as it's happening to someone else.

.​


----------



## Michael.

.








.

“That moment when you finish a book, look around, 
and realize that everyone is just carrying on with their lives as though you didn't just experience emotional trauma at the hands of a paperback.”

.​


----------



## JustBonee

^^^^^^^^ ............ happens! .... :rofl:


----------



## basefare

Woe is me. I'm having a bad day this month.


----------



## Michael.

.







Every moment you get is a gift
Spend it on things that matter
Don't spend it by dwelling on unhappy things.


.​


----------



## jeffery 53




----------



## Pappy

Instant heat.....


----------



## Michael.

.





.


Everything in life is temporary.
 So if things are going good,
 enjoy it because it won't last forever.
 And if things are going bad,
 don't worry because it won't last forever either


.​


----------



## Michael.

.








.

“You can't control everything. 
Sometimes you just need to relax 
and have faith that things will work out. 
Let go a little and just let life happen.”


.​


----------



## LittleJ

Woke up this morning ready to go to work then my wife informed me that its a Saturday. Today is going to be a good day.


----------



## Ozarkgal

> LittleJ;24968]Woke up this morning ready to go to work then my wife informed me that its a Saturday. Today is going to be a good day.





That's a great feeling enjoy your day!


Pure Joy!


----------



## Ozarkgal

jeffery 53 said:


>


Who cares about his bike, thank goodness he could find his guitar!  One of the last of the best!


----------



## Michael.

When someone you love dies, 
you never quite get over it. 
You slowly learn how to go on without them 
but always keeping them tucked safely away in your heart….!



.



..
.

​


----------



## Michael.

.
I asked my trainer which machine 
at the gym I should use to impress beautiful women
He pointed outside and said "The ATM machine"








.​


----------



## Michael.

.

Nothing passes by as quickly as the years.
Getting older is the only way to live longer.








.​


----------



## Michael.

.

*Be careful who you open up to
Only a few people actually care
The rest just want
To have something
To gossip about*






.​


----------



## Jillaroo

_*That is so true Michael*_


----------



## Bee

I had this sent to me this morning, which I can relate to.


----------



## Michael.

.

Listen carefully to how a person speaks about other people to you. 
This is how they will speak about you to other people
.





.​


----------



## Rainee




----------



## Michael.

.

Speak in such a way that others love to listen to you. 

Listen in such a way that others love to speak to you.







.​


----------



## jeffery 53




----------



## jeffery 53




----------



## Michael.

.










Yesterday already had its turn. 
Give today a shot.





.​


----------



## Michael.

.

Couples who have been married for a long time 
start finishing off each other's sentences. 
The most popular ending being 'shut the ???? up'.






.​


----------



## Michael.

.


Worry is a total waste of time. 
It doesn't change anything. 
All it does is mess with your mind 
and keep you very busy doing nothing.







.​


----------



## Rainee




----------



## Michael.

.
We are not given a good life or a bad life. 
We are given a life. 
It's up to us to make it good or bad






.​


----------



## Rainee




----------



## Michael.

.
Integrity 
is choosing your thoughts and actions 
based on values rather than personal gain









.​.


----------



## Michael.

.

Fear: has two meanings:


   1: forget everything and run 


2. face everything and run 


*The choice is yours.*





.​


----------



## veejay

When you are aware that you are the force that is Life, anything is possible. 
Miracles happen all the time, because those miracles are performed by the heart. 
The heart is in direct communion with the human soul, and when the heart speaks,
even with the resistance of the head, something inside you changes;
your heart opens another heart, and true love is possible.
--- Don Miguel Ruiz


----------



## Michael.

.

Dear optimists, pessimists, and realists, 
While you were all arguing over the glass of water, 
I just drank it. 
Sincerely, 
an opportunist.







.​


----------



## GDAD

Remember: you get only one go down here on earth.
So enjoy, but relize how you preform though life is
how you will be treated in the hereafter:

*God!:seeyou:*


----------



## Michael.

.

Family Relationships
Sometimes 
You Have To Give Up On People. 
Not Because You Don’t Care 
But Because They Don’t.







.​


----------



## Michael.

.

“If you can't explain it simply, you don't understand it well enough”






.​


----------



## veejay

Be a little bit more wild - dream a little bit
bigger - love even more - hate a little less.
Smile like it's the best day you've ever had
and shine like that second star to the right
that goes straight on till morning.
*Unknown


----------



## jeffery 53

It is hard to understand how a cemetery raised its burial cost and blamed it on the cost of living.


----------



## Pappy

When life was so much simpler.


----------



## jeffery 53




----------



## Michael.

.

"Life's not about expecting, hoping and wishing, 
it's about doing, being and becoming. 
It's about the choices you've just made, 
and the ones you're about to make, 
it's about the things you choose to say - today. 
It's about what you're going to do after you finish reading this."

*Mike Dooley*







.​


----------



## Michael.

.

“If you want to understand a society, take a good look at the drugs it uses. 
And what can this tell you about American culture? 
Well, look at the drugs we use. Except for pharmaceutical poison, 
there are essentially only two drugs that Western civilization tolerates: 
Caffeine from Monday to Friday to energize you enough to make you a productive member of society, 
and alcohol from Friday to Monday to keep you too stupid to figure out the prison that you are living in.”







.​


----------



## dbeyat45

Life's short.  Eat desert first.


----------



## Rainee

Thats good advice


----------



## Michael.

.

*Family isn’t always blood. *
It’s the people in your life who want you in theirs; 
the ones who accept you for who you are. 
The ones who would do anything to see you smile, and who love you no matter what.






.​


----------



## Michael.

.

“Silence & smile are two powerful tools. 

Smile is the way to solve many problems 

& Silence is the way to avoid many problems. 






.​


----------



## Michael.

.

Age is strictly a case of mind over matter. 
If you don't mind, it doesn't matter. 





.​


----------



## Michael.

.

Happiness often sneaks in through a door
you didn't know you left open





.​


----------



## Michael.

*.

“Don't be disappointed if people refuse to help you.
Remember Einstein's words
"I'm thankful to all those who said 'NO' because of them, I did it myself.”
*







.​


----------



## Warrigal

"If freedom is all you have known, then you have never known freedom."
said to a catholic bishop by an asylum seeker in an Australian detention centre.


----------



## Michael.

.

Some of the most poisonous people 
come disguised as friends and family





.​


----------



## Michael.

Warrigal said:


> "If freedom is all you have known, then you have never known freedom."
> said to a catholic bishop by an asylum seeker in an Australian detention centre.




I like it.. I have revamped it and will pass it on to our listing.

I hope you don't mind.

.



.


----------



## Michael.

.

Make the best use of what is in your power, 
and take the rest as it happens.







.​


----------



## Rainee

All good ones there . thanks for sharing..


----------



## Michael.

.

Always find a reason to laugh
It may not add years to your life
but will surely add life to your years.







.​


----------



## SeaBreeze

​


----------



## Michael.

Excellent animation in that graphic.


----------



## Michael.

.

Old people at weddings 
always poke me and say 
"you're next." 
So I started doing the same thing 
to them at funerals.







.​


----------



## Michael.

.

One small positive thought
in the morning
can change
your whole day.





.​


----------



## Michael.

.

A good life is when you assume nothing, 
do more, smile often, dream big, laugh a lot, 
and realize how lucky you are for what you have.





.​


----------



## Michael.

.

Be happy. Be yourself. 
If others don't like it, 
then let them be. 
Happiness is a choice. 
Life isn't about pleasing everybody.







.​


----------



## Michael.

.

Sometimes burning bridges 
isn't a bad thing. 
It prevents you from going back 
to a place you should never 
have been to begin with..







.​


----------



## Michael.

.

Time is free, 
but it's priceless. 
You can't own it, but you can use it. 
You can't keep it, but you can spend it. 
Once you've lost it 
you can never get it back.






.​


----------



## Michael.

.

Butterflies don't know the colour of their wings, 
but human eyes know how beautiful it is. 
Likewise, you don't now how good you are, 
but others can see that you are special.







.​


----------



## Michael.

.

Stay in control of your anger
Don't let your anger control you.







.​


----------



## Pappy

Good advice......


----------



## Michael.

.

When you are young
You wanna do everything together
When you are older
You wanna go everywhere together
When you've been everywhere
and done everything
All that really matter
Is that your together.





.​


----------



## Michael.

.

The best portion of your life 
will be the small, 
nameless moments 
you spend smiling with someone 
who matters to you.






.​


----------



## crispy

If you have built castles in the air, your work need not be lost; that is where they should be. Now put foundations under them.  (Henry David Thoreau)


----------



## Michael.

.

One day 
you'll be just a memory 
for some people. 
Do your best 
to be a good one.





.​


----------



## Michael.

.

If you are reading this, 
you have survived your entire life up until this point. 
You have survived traumas, heartbreak, devastation, 
the elements, different phases of life, 
and here you are. 
You're awesome.







.​


----------



## Michael.

.

Earth was created For All Life, 
Not just human life







.​


----------



## Michael.

.

I love those people 
who can make me laugh 
during those moments 
when I feel like 
I can't even smile.







.​


----------



## Michael.

.

Grandparents think about their grandchildren day and night 
*even if they are not with them *
They will love them in a way they will never understand






.​


----------



## Warrigal

“History is a race between education and catastrophe.”
H.G. Wells


----------



## Michael.

.

Today is the oldest you've ever been
and the youngest you'll ever be again.






.​


----------



## Michael.

.

There comes a time in life 
when you have to let go 
of all the pointless drama 
and the people who create it 
and surround yourself with people 
who make you laugh so hard 
that you forget the bad 
and focus solely on the good. 
After all, life is too short 
to be anything but happy.






.​


----------



## Michael.

.

Beauty attracts the eye
but personality captures the heart





.​


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Michael.

.

Are you still looking 
for that one person 
who can change your life, 
If you are 
just take a look in the mirror
and you will find them.






.​


----------



## Pappy

Seems right.


----------



## Michael.

.

"We can't help everyone, 
but everyone can help someone."





.​


----------



## Michael.

.

It's sad how quick people 
can just forget about you, 
until they want something from you 





.​


----------



## Michael.

.

The most expensive thing in the world 
is TRUST, 
It can take years to earn 
& just a matter of seconds to lose.






.​


----------



## Michael.

.

People who stay up late at night are likely to be more intelligent than those who go to bed early.
A study has found that those who tend to stay up late and wake up later in the morning are mostly people with a high IQ. 
In other words, the more intelligent you are the more likely you are a night owl...






.​


----------



## Michael.

.

Just when the caterpillar thought the world was over, it became a butterfly.





.​


----------



## Michael.

.

One small positive thought in the morning
can change your whole day.






.​


----------



## Michael.

.

Give Them The Gift Of Your Absence When They Don’t Appreciate Your Presence





.​


----------



## Michael.

.

They say you don't know what you've got until it's gone. 
The truth is, you knew what you had, you just didn't think you would lose it.






.​


----------



## Michael.

.

Never ever forget, even for a moment, how truly AMAZING, you are.






.​


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Rainee

Good one there Michael.. wise words for sure.. thanks for sharing this..


----------



## Judi.D

​Always shoot for the Moon, because even if you miss you will still be one of the stars.


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## dbeyat45

Why do today what you can put off till tomorrow?


----------



## Michael.

dbeyat45 said:


> Why do today what you can put off till tomorrow?



*We are all guilty of putting things off until tomorrow.*

According to industrial psychologist Piers Steel of the University of Calgary.

"Millions of people-hours are spent making [distractions] as succulent as possible," 
he adds. "There are so many ways we could do something else."

.


----------



## Michael.

.
Thought for Today



.​


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Michael.

.

If only?




.​


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Rainee




----------



## Michael.

A good one.

.


----------



## TICA

Michael - where are you?   I'm missing your thoughts of the day - hope you are well and come back soon!


----------



## CeeCee

I just read all these for the first time....love them!!!

wherever he is....hope he posts some more!


----------



## jeffery 53

Give a man a fish and he will eat for a day. Teach a man to fish and he will sit in a boat drinking beer all day.


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## jeffery 53

I've reached the age where . . . 'happy hour' is a nap


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Jillaroo




----------



## Pappy

Here's one:


----------



## Rainee




----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Falcon

Good one Rainee.  Some people are SO stupid they don't realize it.


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Pappy

Your choice.


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Justme

Hmmmmmmmmmmmmm!


----------



## Raven

“Welcome every morning with a smile. Look on the new day as another  special gift from your Creator, another golden opportunity to complete  what you were unable to finish yesterday. Be a self-starter. Let your  first hour set the theme of success and positive action that is certain  to echo through your entire day. Today will never happen again. Don’t  waste it with a false start or no start at all. You were not born to  fail.” ~ Og Mandino


----------



## Michael.

Raven said:


> “Welcome every morning with a smile. Look on the new day as another  special gift from your Creator, another golden opportunity to complete  what you were unable to finish yesterday. Be a self-starter. Let your  first hour set the theme of success and positive action that is certain  to echo through your entire day. Today will never happen again. Don’t  waste it with a false start or no start at all. You were not born to  fail.” ~ Og Mandino



That was a good one.  I have added it to a scroll for you.
.



.​


----------



## Raven

Thank you Michael.  That is so much nicer in the scroll and easier to read. 
I don't know how to do that so I appreciate your effort very much.


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Prairie dog




----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Rainee

Thats a great quote Michael.. thanks for sharing..


----------



## Pappy

So true.


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Rainee




----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Meanderer

View attachment 7133


----------



## Meanderer

View attachment 7145


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Meanderer

View attachment 7198


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Michael.

.

Thought for Today



.​


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## taffboy

That Guy said:


>


Like that.


----------



## taffboy

That Guy said:


>


 That's a good one


----------



## Michael.

.

*Thought for Today*


.​


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Harley

_*Never judge a book by its cover..*_


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Meanderer

View attachment 7591


----------



## Harley

Meanderer said:


> View attachment 7591




Same here!!


----------



## Harley




----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## LogicsHere

So very true.


----------



## Shirley

http://


----------



## Meanderer

View attachment 7740


----------



## Ina

I like that Meanderer. :wave:


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## peppermint

http://i238.photobucket.com/albums/ff120/girly-girl-graphics/life_quotes/1143-04-26-2010.png


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Meanderer

View attachment 8146


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Ina

Sassycakes, All three comments are very true for everyone.:neat::grin:


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Meanderer

View attachment 8573


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Shirley

LOL @ the Thursday one.


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## oldman

I will tell you my thought for yesterday should have been that old funny line that George Gobel once said, "Did you ever get the feeling that the world was a tuxedo and you were a pair of brown shoes?" Well, yesterday, I did. I men nothing that I did was right or worked out. The very first thing that I did after breakfast was to try and fix our garden hose, which the washer inside had dry rotted and leaked. I went to pull out the washer with an awl and I ended up sticking it through the hose. At that point, I should have quit and put the tools away and went back to bed. But not me, I continued on and everything that I touched yesterday, ended up being worse than when I started. You certainly could not have called me Midas yesterday.


----------



## Meanderer

oldman said:


> I will tell you my thought for yesterday should have been that old funny line that George Gobel once said, "Did you ever get the feeling that the world was a tuxedo and you were a pair of brown shoes?" Well, yesterday, I did. I men nothing that I did was right or worked out. The very first thing that I did after breakfast was to try and fix our garden hose, which the washer inside had dry rotted and leaked. I went to pull out the washer with an awl and I ended up sticking it through the hose. At that point, I should have quit and put the tools away and went back to bed. But not me, I continued on and everything that I touched yesterday, ended up being worse than when I started. You certainly could not have called me Midas yesterday.



Know the feeling! 

View attachment 8645


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Meanderer

View attachment 8663


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Ralphy1

Hmm, seems like some seniors get more sentimental with the passing years.


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Ina

I like this one Michael. I view your "thoughts for the day" to start mine off with a boost. :wave:


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## JustBonee

^^^  Yes Michael, good to have some humor in your bones! ...


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Meanderer

View attachment 9338


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Rainee

Thats a lovely one Michael.. thanks for sharing..


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Ina

Michael, I look forward to your daily saying.  They are very up lifting. I hope your stash never run dry. :wave:


----------



## Michael.

.
*Thank you for those kind words..

*



.​


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Joslyn

Absolutely love this. Thank you so much. How very true. And how surroundings, circumstance, society stifles this.


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Michael.

Meanderer said:


>




A good one...


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## jujube

Democracy is two wolves and a sheep trying to decide what to have for dinner.


----------



## Michael.

.





.​


----------



## Michael.

.





.​


----------



## Michael.

.





.​


----------



## Michael.

.





.​


----------



## Michael.

.





.​


----------



## Knightofalbion

*If we could read the secret history of our enemies, we should find in each man's life sorrow and suffering enough to disarm all hostility
- Henry Wadsworth Longfellow*


----------



## Knightofalbion

*Forgiveness sets two souls free ...*


----------



## Meanderer

View attachment 10804


----------



## JustBonee

Understatement!




Meanderer said:


> View attachment 10804


----------



## Melody1948




----------



## Knightofalbion

*Don't spend your precious time asking "Why isn't the world a better place?" It will only be time wasted.
The question to ask is "How can I make it better?" To that there is an answer
- Leo Buscaglia*


----------



## Knightofalbion

*What counts in life is not the mere fact that we have lived. It is what difference we have made to the lives of others that will determine the significance of the life we lead
- Nelson Mandela*


----------



## Knightofalbion

*I have no desire to move mountains, construct monuments or leave behind in my wake material evidence of my existence. But in the final recollection if the essence of my being has caused a smile to have appeared upon your face or a touch of joy within your heart, then in living I have made my mark 
- Thomas L. Odem Jr
*


----------



## Chivalrousgent

Everyone should learn to compromise, in other words, be rational and logical and not irrational and illogical. Good day.


----------



## Meanderer

View attachment 10815


----------



## pchrise

*The Wood Is Dead Do Not Feed It*


----------



## Knightofalbion

Lovely video .....

The power of good, to turn strangers into friends, to bring happiness - and to exalt the soul ....

Beautiful!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uaWA2GbcnJU


----------



## Knightofalbion

*
All this talk of religion, but it's how you live your life that is the all-important thing.
If you set out each day to do all the goodness and kindness that you can, and to do no harm to man or beast, then you are walking the highest path.
And when your time  is up, if you can leave the earth a better place than you found it, then yours will have been a life well lived.*


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Ameriscot

Remember always that you not only have the right to be an individual, you have an obligation to be one. ~Eleanor Roosevelt


----------



## Knightofalbion

*
Where mercy, love and pity dwell, there God is dwelling too
-William Blake*


----------



## Meanderer

Very nice!
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/William_Blake


----------



## Knightofalbion

*Until he extends the circle of his compassion to all living things, man will not himself find peace
- Albert Schweitzer*


----------



## Meanderer

View attachment 10900


----------



## Ameriscot

I love this quote!


----------



## Oceana

Well, it's not really a "thought for the day" .. but I like it!


----------



## Knightofalbion

*We must always take sides. Neutrality helps the oppressor, never the victim. Silence encourages the tormentor, never the tormented
- Elie Wiesel*


----------



## Knightofalbion

*There may be times when we are powerless to prevent injustice, but there must never be a time when we fail to protest
- Elie Wiesel*


----------



## AprilT

Oceana said:


> Well, it's not really a "thought for the day" .. but I like it!
> View attachment 10908




I'm so happy, I for one will now eat salad every day. :thumbsup:   :chocolate:


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Knightofalbion

*All people are brothers and sisters, irrespective of colour, race or creed. Therefore, if anyone, anywhere in the world, is suffering or in distress, it concerns you, it concerns me, it concerns us all.

*


----------



## Knightofalbion

*The world is my country.

To do good is my religion.*


----------



## oldman

Michael. said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .​




YEAH!!! That's work.


----------



## Ameriscot

AprilT said:


> I'm so happy, I for one will now eat salad every day. :thumbsup:   :chocolate:



Love it!


----------



## Knightofalbion

*
Let there be peace on earth - and let it begin with me
- White Eagle*


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Oceana

Success sounds very like retirement. That means we've all SUCCEEDED, folks!


----------



## Knightofalbion

*Message From The Stars:
I stood at eventime. The never-ending plain.
All empty looked and void. Yet, as I gazed again
An army bivouacked. Unnumbered points of light
Bespoke a force Supreme - invincible for right
- Henry Morley*


----------



## Knightofalbion

*God had brought me to my knees and made me acknowledge my own nothingness, and out of that knowledge I had been reborn. I was no longer the centre of my life and therefore I could see God in everything
- Bede Griffiths*


----------



## Knightofalbion

*I liked the solitude and silence of the woods and hills. I felt there the sense of a presence, something undefined and mysterious, which was reflected in the faces of the flowers and the movements of birds and animals, in the sunlight falling through the leaves and in the sound of running water, in the wind blowing on the hills and the wide expanse of earth and sky
- Bede Griffiths *


----------



## Lyn

Knightofalbion said:


> *I liked the solitude and silence of the woods and hills. I felt there the sense of a presence, something undefined and mysterious, which was reflected in the faces of the flowers and the movements of birds and animals, in the sunlight falling through the leaves and in the sound of running water, in the wind blowing on the hills and the wide expanse of earth and sky
> - Bede Griffiths *



I often visit the solitude of the woods and have felt the same presence.  Beautiful quote.  Thank you.


----------



## SeaBreeze

_I only went out for a walk and finally concluded to stay out till sundown, for going out, I found, was really going_ _in._ 

~John Muir, 1913, in L.M. Wolfe, ed., John Muir, John of the Mountains: The Unpublished Journals of John Muir, 1938


----------



## Knightofalbion

*There is a candle in your heart, waiting to be kindled.
There is a void in your soul, waiting to be filled.
You feel it, don't you?
- Rumi*


----------



## Knightofalbion

*If Light is in your heart
You will find your way Home
- Rumi
*


----------



## Oceana

Be the change you want to see in the world


----------



## Knightofalbion

*The lotus is the most beautiful flower, whose petals open one by one. But it will only grow in the mud.
In order to grow and gain wisdom, first you must have the mud - the obstacles of life and its suffering...
The mud speaks of the common ground that humans share, no matter what our stations in life...
Wheter we have it all or have nothing, we are all faced with the same obstacles: sadness, loss, illness, dying and death.
If we are to strive as human beings to gain more wisdom, more kindness and more compassion, we must have the intention to grow as a lotus and open each petal one by one
- Goldie Hawn*


----------



## Knightofalbion

*Man is the gardener of his own soul. The Great Spirit has provided him with all that is necessary for it to grow in wisdom, grace and love. The implements are there, he has but to use them wisely and well
- Silver Birch*


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Knightofalbion

:glittered:*True happiness comes ... from making others happy *


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Knightofalbion

*Too often we underestimate the power of a touch, a smile, a kind word, a listening ear , an honest compliment or the smallest act of caring, all of which have the potential to turn a life around
- Leo Buscaglia*


----------



## Knightofalbion

*Kindness can transform someone's dark moment with a blaze of light. You'll never know how much your caring matters
- Amy Leigh Mercree*


----------



## Oceana

Everything you can imagine is real - Picasso  (scary thought!)


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Knightofalbion

*The most beautiful people we have known are those who have known defeat, known suffering, known struggle, known loss and have found their way out of the depths. These persons have an appreciation, a sensitivity and an understanding that fills them with compassion, gentleness and a deep, loving concern.
Beautiful people do not just happen.
- Dr Elisabeth Kubler-Ross*


----------



## Knightofalbion

*Learn to get in touch with the silence within yourself and know that everything in life has purpose. There are no mistakes, no coincidences, all events are blessings given to us to learn from
- Dr Elisabeth Kubler-Ross*


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Knightofalbion

*Have compassion for everyone you meet, even if they don't want it. What seems conceit, bad manners or cynicism is always a sign of things no ears have heard, no eyes have seen.
You do not know what wars are going on where the spirit meets the bone
- Miller Williams

*


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Melody1948

That is beautiful Meanderer.  Thanks


----------



## Oceana




----------



## Lyn

"When you talk, you are only repeating what you already know; but when you listen you may learn something new.'  Dalai Lama


----------



## Knightofalbion

:glittered:*    The most beautiful attribute is a kind and loving heart.*


----------



## Ameriscot

Meanderer said:


>




:lofl:


----------



## Ameriscot

Walking, I am listening to a deeper way.  Suddenly all my ancestors are behind me.  Be still, they say.  Watch and listen.  You are the result of the love of thousands.    ~Linda Hogan, Native American writer

I love this quote!  And the more I think about it, the more I like it.  _You are the result of the love of thousands._


----------



## AprilT

Ameriscot said:


> :lofl:




I know, wasn't that just the best, made my day.  LOL


----------



## Knightofalbion

*
Enjoy the little things, for one day you may look back and realise they were the big things
- Robert Brault*


----------



## Twixie

I cried because I had no shoes..until I saw a man who had no feet!!


----------



## Meanderer

View attachment 11120


----------



## Knightofalbion

*Remember that silence is sometimes the best answer
- The Dalai Lama*


----------



## Meanderer

View attachment 11197


----------



## Knightofalbion

*There is no religion without love and people may talk as much as they like about their religion, but if it does not teach them to be good and kind to man and beast, it is all a sham
- Anna Sewell*


----------



## Knightofalbion

*We call them dumb animals, and so they are, for they cannot tell us how they feel, but they do not suffer less because they have no words
- Anna Sewell*


----------



## Knightofalbion

*You did right my boy, wheter the fellow gets a summons or not. Many folks would have ridden by and said 'twas not their business to interfere. Now I say that with cruelty and oppression it is everybody's business to interfere when they see it
- Anna Sewell*


----------



## Knightofalbion

It's a wonderful world

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NFljoUuzIs4


----------



## Knightofalbion

The beauty of Nature

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4oUFShG9BYA


----------



## Knightofalbion

:glitter-heart:  Always be a little kinder than necessary - J.M. Barrie :glitter-heart:


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose

That's great. Thanks


----------



## Knightofalbion

*
Everything has its beauty, but not everyone sees it
- Confucius*


----------



## Knightofalbion

*It's a wonderful world.

Open your eyes, open your heart and marvel ...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=auSo1MyWf8g*


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Knightofalbion

*A human being is a part of a whole, called by us the 'Universe' - a part limited in time and space.
He experiences himself, his thoughts and feelings as something separated from the rest - a kind of optical delusion of his consciousness.
This delusion is a kind of prison for us, restricting us to our personal desires and to affection for a few persons nearest us.
Our task must be to free ourselves from this prison by widening our circles of compassion to embrace all living creatures and the whole of nature in its beauty
- Albert Einstein*


----------



## Meanderer

"Two things are infinite: the universe and human stupidity; and I'm not sure about the the universe." 
A. Einstein


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

"Children are not a distraction from more important work.  They are the most important work." ~Sally Clarkson~


----------



## Knightofalbion

*Forget injuries, never forget kindnesses
- Confucius
*


----------



## Meanderer

Peace


----------



## Knightofalbion

*No one is born hating another person because of the colour of his skin, his background, or his religion.
People must learn to hate, and if they can learn to hate, they can be taught to love, for love comes more naturally to the human heart
- Nelson Mandela*


----------



## drifter

:rose:It  is our deeds, the accumulated acts of goodness and kindness, that  define us and ultimately are the true measure of our worth. Service is  the coin of the spirit.

Then woe is me.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Knightofalbion

*It's never too late to be who you might have been
- George Eliot*


----------



## Josiah

If you cannot read all your books, at any rate handle, or asit were, fondle them — peer into them, let them fallopen where they will, read from the first sentence thatarrests the eye, set them back on the shelves with your ownhands, arrange them on your own plan so that if you do notknow what is in them, you at least know where they are. Letthem be your friends; let them at any rate be youracquaintances. If they cannot enter the circle of your life,do not deny them at least a nod of recognition.
         Winston Churchill


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Knightofalbion

*My humanity is bound up in yours, for we can only be human together
- Desmond Tutu*


----------



## Knightofalbion

*We are each made for goodness, love and compassion. Our lives are transformed as much as the world is when we live with these truths
- Desmond Tutu*


----------



## Knightofalbion

Remember that there's no such thing as a small act of kindness. Every act creates a ripple with no logical end
- Scott Adams


----------



## Knightofalbion

*Every day is an opportunity for a new life. Every day you stand at the tipping point of your life. And on any one day you can change the future - through the way that you feel
- Rhonda Byrne*


----------



## Knightofalbion

*If you want to find the secrets of the Universe, think in terms of energy, frequency and vibration
- Nikola Tesla

[And add LOVE ...]*


----------



## Shirley

I expect to pass through life but once. If therefore, there be any good thing I can do to any fellow being, let me do it now, and not defer or neglect it, as I shall not pass this way again. 

William Penn


----------



## Knightofalbion

*Wherever you go, no matter what the weather, always bring your own sunshine
-  Anthony J. D'Angelo*


----------



## Knightofalbion

In matters of style, swim with the current.
In matters of principle, stand like a rock.
- Thomas Jefferson


----------



## Knightofalbion

*Wisdom begins in wonder
- Socrates*


----------



## Knightofalbion

*I read, and walked for miles at night along the beach, writing bad blank verse and searching endlessly for someone wonderful who would step out of the darkness and change my life.
It never crossed my mind that that person could be me
- Anna Quindlen*


----------



## darroll

> Be who you are and say what you feel ...
> Because those that matter don't mind ...
> And those that mind don't matter
> end quote


----------



## Knightofalbion

*This is the way of peace: Overcome evil with good, and falsehood with truth, and hatred with love
- Peace Pilgrim




http://www.peacepilgrim.com
*


----------



## Knightofalbion

*
In this world, you are given as you give
And forgiven as you forgive -
While you go your way
Through each lovely day
You create your future as you live
- Peace Pilgrim*


----------



## bobby

I do like this, it is so very true.


----------



## bobby

This is so true, it makes me laugh.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## bobby

I know exactly how you feel sir.


----------



## Knightofalbion

*​Get rich quick: Count your blessings*


----------



## Knightofalbion

*When I started counting my blessings, my whole life turned around
- Willie Nelson*


----------



## Knightofalbion

*
The way of peace is the way of love. Love is the greatest power on earth. It conquers all things.
- Peace Pilgrim*


----------



## Knightofalbion

*Inner peace comes through working for the good of all.
We are all cells in the body of  humanity - all of us, all over the world.
Each one has a contribution to make, and will know from within what that contribution is, but no one can find inner peace except by working, not in a self-centred way, but for the whole human family.
- Peace Pilgrim*


----------



## Knightofalbion

*
Keep your feet on the ground and your thoughts at lofty heights
- Peace Pilgrim*


----------



## Knightofalbion

*As I lived up to the highest light I had, higher and higher light came to me
- Peace Pilgrim*


----------



## Pappy

:love_heart:


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Knightofalbion

*Here's to the crazy ones, the misfits, the rebels, the troublemakers, the round pegs in the square holes .... the ones who see things differently - they're not fond of rules.
You can quote them, disagree with them, glorify or vilify them, but the one thing you can't do is ignore them, because they change things; they push the human race forward, and while some may see them as the crazy ones, we see genius,  because the ones who are crazy enough to think they can change the world are the ones who do
- Steve Jobs*


----------



## Josiah

Even duct tape can't fix stupid . . . but it can muffle the sound!


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Knightofalbion

*Don't judge each day by the harvest you reap, but by the seeds that you plant
- Robert Louis Stevenson*


----------



## Knightofalbion

The world is my country, all mankind are my brethren, and to do good is my religion
- Thomas Paine


----------



## Knightofalbion

*Since childhood she had walked the Devon rivers with her father looking for flowers and the nests of birds, passing some rocks and trees as old friends, seeing a Spirit everywhere, gentle in thought to all her eyes beheld
- Henry Williamson*


----------



## Knightofalbion

*May my heart be your shelter
- Marianne Williamson*


----------



## Knightofalbion

You can't make me nice.
You can't make me be good.
You can't make me believe.
But your example, your kindness, your patience and love *will *affect me, perhaps enough that eventually I may choose to do these things
- Richelle E. Goodrich


----------



## Knightofalbion

'The best teacher is good example'


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy

:sentimental:


----------



## Ameriscot

A recent study has found that women who carry a little extra weight live longer than the men who mention it. 

Fact.


----------



## Knightofalbion

*Two Paths:
There is a path which pleases the senses and gratifies worldly desires, but does not lead to inner peace.
There is a path which requires purifications and relinquishments, but results in untold spiritual blessings.
You have free will and the choice is yours
- Peace Pilgrim

*


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Knightofalbion

*
And above all, watch with glittering eyes the whole world around you, because the greatest secrets are always hidden in the most unlikely places.
Those who don't believe in magic will never find it
- Roald Dahl*


----------



## Knightofalbion

*
The best and most beautiful things in the world cannot be seen or even touched. They must be felt with the heart
- Helen Keller*


----------



## Knightofalbion

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B8WHKRzkCOY

It's a wonderful world. Open your eyes, open your heart and marvel ...


----------



## Knightofalbion

*The living self has one purpose only; to come into its own fullness of being, as a tree comes into blossom, or a bird into spring beauty ...
- D.H. Lawrence*


----------



## Knightofalbion

Takes twenty years to build a reputation and five minutes to ruin it.
If you think about that, you'll do things differently.
- Warren Buffett


----------



## AZ Jim

Plumbers charge even more if they have to hide the butt crack.


----------



## Knightofalbion

*There is no greater bar to spiritual progress than hardness of heart ...*


----------



## Raven

“He who sows courtesy, reaps friendship, and he who plants kindness, gathers love.”


----------



## Knightofalbion

*
Legacy of love:
"The only thing of importance, when we depart, will be the traces of love we have left behind"
- Albert Schweitzer*


----------



## Knightofalbion

*
A man's true wealth is the good he does in the world
- Kahlil Gibran*


----------



## QuickSilver

Seriously.... A thing to ponder


----------



## nonirose

I love Maxine. She gives me a chance to be sarcastic but blame it on her. layful:


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose

Hmmmm, that would be easy to make. I think I will make one for myself!


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy

:sentimental:


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Knightofalbion

*And if thy heart be straight with God, then every creature shall be to thee a mirror of life and a book of holy doctrine, for there is no creature so little  or so vile, but that sheweth and representeth the goodness of God
- Thomas a Kempis*


----------



## Knightofalbion

*Anything looked at closely becomes wonderful
- A. R. Ammons*


----------



## Knightofalbion

*
The universe is full of magical things, patiently waiting for our wits to grow sharper
- Eden Phillpotts*


----------



## Raven

“Life is short, live it. Love is rare, grab it. Anger is bad, dump it.  Fear is awful, face it. Memories are sweet, cherish it.” – _*Unknown


*_


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Knightofalbion

*My strength is as the strength of ten, because my heart is pure
- Alfred Lord Tennyson
*


----------



## Knightofalbion

Next to love, sympathy is the divinest passion of the human heart
- Edmund Burke


----------



## Knightofalbion

To be in one's own heart in kindly sympathy with all things, this is the nature of righteousness
- Confucius


----------



## Ameriscot

“Forget not that the earth delights to feel your bare feet and the winds long to play with your hair.”     ~Kahlil Gibran


----------



## Shirley

“It takes your enemy and your friend, working together, to hurt you to the heart: the one to slander you and the other to get the news to you.” 
― Mark Twain


----------



## Knightofalbion

*
Wherever there is a human being, there is an opportunity for kindness
- Seneca*


----------



## Knightofalbion

Forgive, forget. Bear with the faults of others as you would have them bear with yours
- Phillips Brooks


----------



## Knightofalbion

*Flowers and Smiles:

Flowers always make people better, happier and more helpful; they are sunshine, food and medicine for the soul
- Luther Burbank

What sunshine is to flowers, smiles are to humanity.  These are but trifles, to be sure, but scattered along life's pathway, the good they do is inconceivable
- Joseph Addison*


----------



## Knightofalbion

*A tree is known by its fruit, a man by his deeds. A good deed is never lost; he who sows courtesy reaps friendship and he who plants kindness gathers love
- St Basil*


----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Pappy

For sure.


----------



## Knightofalbion

*I  beg you, take courage; the brave soul can mend even disaster
- Catherine the Great*


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Lara




----------



## AZ Jim

*"Never put off till tomorrow that which can be put off months with a little effort."*


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose

Never be afraid to try, remember...
Amateurs built the ark 
Professionals built the Titanic


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## venus




----------



## Shirley

Thought


----------



## AZ Jim

Eat the right food, take your vitamins, get plenty of sleep, Do it all right, but you're still gonna die!!!


----------



## AZ Jim

"Moods can be contagious.  Don't catch or spread a bad mood."  Marilyn Suttle


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Shirley

*I've learned that people will forget what you said, people will forget what you did, but people will never forget how you made them feel.*


----------



## venus




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Knightofalbion

The heart that loves is always young  :heart:
- Greek proverb


----------



## Knightofalbion

*A river cuts through rock, not because of its power, but because of its persistence
- Jim Watkins*


----------



## Knightofalbion

*Let me tell you the secret that has led to my goal. My strength lies solely in my tenacity
- Louis Pasteur
*


----------



## Denise1952




----------



## boozercruiser

*Just like ME! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## Knightofalbion

*A good character is the best tombstone. Those who loved you and were helped by you will remember you when forget-me-nots have withered. 
Carve your name on hearts, not on marble
- Charles H. Spurgeon*


----------



## Knightofalbion

If you planted hope today in a heart that felt alone
If you caused a laugh that chased some tears away
If someone's burden was made lighter because of your kindness
Then your day was well spent
- Anonymous


----------



## Knightofalbion

*
Life is short and we never have too much time for gladdening the hearts of those who are travelling the dark journey with us. Oh be swift to love, make haste to be kind
- Henri-Frederic Amiel*


----------



## Knightofalbion

A kinder world begins with *you*​ .....


----------



## Knightofalbion

*Life is God's gift to us. What we do with it is our gift to God
- A.R. Bernard*


----------



## Knightofalbion

Be sure you put your feet in the right place, then stand firm
- Abraham Lincoln


----------



## Knightofalbion

*
Try to be a rainbow in someone's cloud
- Maya Angelou*


----------



## Knightofalbion

Courage is contagious. When a brave man takes a stand, the spines of others are often stiffened
- Billy Graham


----------

